# Where to mount my gopro



## newguy36 (Feb 23, 2010)

Where have you guys had the best luck mounting your camera's? I'm thinking about mounting it on my helmet right above my right ear.


----------



## mbesp (Jan 30, 2009)

i dont actually have one of these fancy pants recording machines but. most people seem to stick them right on the front of their helmet. I'd say stick it on the front of your board though, that would be more fun, well maybe.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

time for teletubbies


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

I have it on the side, as you said above the right ear...


if you wear your goggles outside of your helmet then you should put your goggles on as if you were wearing them to make sure you don't mount it where your goggle strap would go 

---

one note though is if your neck is weak you might feel the cam weighing you down a little to the right


----------



## newguy36 (Feb 23, 2010)

I mounted it like I'm a miner. I used the headband thingy. I hope it holds up well


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Somewhere you don't loose it when you scorpion in powder.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

I side mount on the right side. Make sure the lense is forward or you risk getting your goggles in the shot.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Mounted mine on top of my helmet. Cut tiny holes in the mesh venting on top of my RED Hi-Fi, and used the dual strap attachment thing they give you and clamped it down. Ive ridden with it now several days and its never moved.


----------

